# عرفتَ بأن قد تعثّرَ دربي



## kalimooo (31 أغسطس 2009)

​ * 						 						عرفتَ بأن قد  						تعثّرَ دربي*​ 



​  						 						عرفتَ بأن قد تعثّرَ دربي، ​  						 						فجئتّ إليَّ تقودُ خُطاي، ​  						 						وتعرفُ أنّي، ​  						 						بحبِّك ربّي ​  						 						أهيمُ كصبٍّ وفيك هواي، ​  						 						وليس لدربي سواك رفيق يا اللهُ يا الله.​ 



​  						 						نهبتُ الطريقَ أسائلُ عنك ​  						 						بحَيْرَةِ ضعفي وأوهاميَ، ​  						 						سمعتُ الخليقةَ تنشد  لحناً ​  						 						لقلبي فتنعش إيمانيَ، ​  						 						حَلَتْ لي الإقامةُ داخلَ بيتك يا الله، ​  						 						يا الله.​ 



​  						 						عرفتَ بأن قد تعثّرَ دربي، ​  						 						فجئتّ إليَّ تقودُ خُطاي، ​  						 						وتعرفُ أنّي، ​  						 						بحبِّك ربّي ​  						 						أهيمُ كصبٍّ وفيك هواي، ​  						 						وليس لدربي سواك رفيق يا اللهُ يا الله.​ 



​  						 						شجاني أنينُ اليتيم يضيعُ ​  						 						بصخب الحياة ولا من يجيب، ​  						 						رأيتُ عيونَ الشريد تتيه ​  						 						وشمسُ المحبّة عنه تغيب، ​  						 						فأَشرِقْ عليّ بأنوار وجهك يا الله، ​  						 						يا الله.​ 



​  						 						إذا غِبتَ عنّي شردتُ بذاتي ​  						 						غرِقتُ بحزني دهاني الضجر، ​  						 						وإن كنتَ فيَّ حيَيْتُ ​  						 						فرحتُ نثرتُ الطيوبَ فرشتُ الزهر، ​  						 						تطـيب الحياة تطيب بقربك يا الله يا الله​ *



*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 أغسطس 2009)

*مشعارفه اقولك ايه
عايزة اصلى واناجى ربنا معاك

يالله لقد تعثر دربى 
واتملى بالاشواك التى 
غرست فى قدمى
يارب طريقى صعب 
وكله ضلمه وانا وحدى فاتعثرت قدماى
يارب انا ملييش غيرك
يارب متتكرنيش وقد انت خطاى
يعنى يارب هروح لمين غيرك
هو انا ليا مين بعدك يعنى يارب
مين هيمسحلى دموعى غيرك
مين هيخفف عنى غيرك
مين الا هياخدنى بحضنه
مين الا يهدينى من خوف ورعبى
مين هينورلى طريقى 
مين هينزع الشوك من قلبى 
ورجلى المغروسين فيهم الشوك
ارحمنى يارب التجأت اليك
متتركنيش ولا تتخلى عنى 
بحبك يارب طريقى اتعثرر مستنيه مجيئك ليا
وتشيل منى يارب

امين​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (31 أغسطس 2009)

امين
مرسي ااخي كليم عالتاامل الجميل
ربينا يسوع يحرسك
تحيتي​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 أغسطس 2009)

> إذا غِبتَ عنّي شردتُ بذاتي ​  						 						غرِقتُ بحزني دهاني الضجر، ​  						 						وإن كنتَ فيَّ حيَيْتُ ​  						 						فرحتُ نثرتُ الطيوبَ فرشتُ الزهر، ​  						 						تطـيب الحياة تطيب بقربك يا الله يا الله​


ميرسى كليمو لصلاتك الجميله
ربنا يسمع مننا
​


----------



## happy angel (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*يارب 
انا اعتمد على قوتك 
ومعك لا اريد شيئا على الارض 
ميرسى كليمووو صلاة جميلة
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *مشعارفه اقولك ايه
> عايزة اصلى واناجى ربنا معاك
> 
> يالله لقد تعثر دربى
> ...






رائعة اضافتك يا كيريا

كل الشكر الك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (10 سبتمبر 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a

كل الشكر الك ولمرورك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

_* كلمات روعه الروعه , ومن القلب ,,, شكرا*​_


----------



## aysara (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الصراحة  انا  مسلم  وتاثرت بالكلمااات الرووعه دي
الله  يبارك بيكم


----------



## kalimooo (29 سبتمبر 2009)

swety koky girl

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (29 سبتمبر 2009)

هابي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (29 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2009)

aysara

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

